

To-do Lists And Getting Things Done - harryjerry
http://harryjerry.com/tech/to-do-lists/

======
hagyma
I can't think of two people managing todos the same way.

You obviously not going to add a todo if you are able to complete it right
away. This doesn't mean you should stop making them.

Also if the todos on your list are irrelated, you may just letting it loose.
If you have a million items on it, than you are MONK.

Recording todos can save you much more time(headache) than it consumes to
make.

